# Corsair VS650 650 Watt PSU with AMD M2N MX se plus



## rajat (Mar 16, 2014)

HI,

I am planning to purchase the Corsair VS650 650 Watt PSU. Can i hook it up with AMD M2N MX se plus mobo( with 5600+ processor)?

I am running WD Caviar blue 1TB HDD, lite on dvd rw , 4 gb ram, 8600GT (will upgarde soon to a mid level card), along with 2 external 1 tb HDD.

also my budget is 4000 INR(-/+ 200 ). Please suggest me any other power supply unit in this range but i must be able to hook it with the mobo.

Thanks in advance....


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 16, 2014)

Antec VP550P. Avoid VS series.


----------

